# Eatable Cats



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

At what point is a catfish good just for pictures and not eating? Typically catch channels in the 2-5lb range and I know they're good.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Personally I stop at 8#. Everything else goes back.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I keep them up to 5 pounds,all over that goes back.
Jake


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I get 20 or so 1" thick steaks from a 40 lber or better. Flatheads eat the best since they eat live bait. Blues get muddy and channels don't get that big. 

UFM82


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I have never caught anything over 10 lbs. And I threw that one back. i justed wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out. Thanks guys.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys eat cats out of the Ohio River?


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

I keep a few channels out of Paint creek early in the year when the water temps are low,none over 5# though.About 20 years ago I caught a 48# flatty that I was planning on putting in my uncles pond but it died in transit,we steaked it out and they say that flattys taste the same no matter how large they get(wrong!!)My uncle loved it,I personally thought it tasted like a muddy tire.I mainly fish the scioto and ohio rivers and I'd be scared to eat ANY fish from either


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

God made dirt. And dirt don't hurt. (as long as you clean it well and cook it right)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

God also made mercury and benzene and other carcinogens. Cook them and they are still carcinogens.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> I get 20 or so 1" thick steaks from a 40 lber or better. Flatheads eat the best since they eat live bait. Blues get muddy and channels don't get that big.
> 
> UFM82



Who'd you buy a 40#er from ???? Only 20 steaks ???


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Sheesh- took long enough... 

UFM82

Likes my steaks THICK!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yellow bullheads caught in the spring time are by far the best eating cat, just a tad above a flathead. The bullheads have very red flesh, almost like salmon, but fry up snow white and are very sweet. Hushpuppies and some slaw, and you are in heaven. Ufm and a 40 pounder...in the same sentence??? JEEZE US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DA KING !!!


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i have come to realize that a channel over ten pounds is just nasty....but i have ate steaks off of flatheads at 50+ that was great!!!!as for yella bellies i dont think i will be tring that anytime some unless gas prices go up again


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

I agee with flatties,,,,,But.... the last time I had a plus 10# Channel I baked it fer the dogs!! Than I sample it and dang it was good, go figure


----------

